# Zen-Ray Optics Releases 2010 VISTA Binoculars



## ZEN-RAY (Jan 30, 2010)

Zen-Ray Optics is pleased to announce that all new 2010 Edition VISTA is available for delivery through our retail network and our own online store. The new VISTA model was designed from ground up to enhance its low light performance and image resolution, comparing to previous model. 

The most significant improvement is the use of *Ultra High Reflectivity(UHR) Silver prism coating, which delivers substantial improvement on total light transmission*. Together with improved anti-reflection coating on the lenses,the VISTA is well suited for birding and hunting under low light condition. *2010 VISTA boasts best in class image quality with high resolution and enhanced constrast with phase correction ．*

2010 VISTA will come with 8x42 and 10x42 formats. Accessories include carrying ase, padded comfort neckstrap

*Features*:


Ultra High Reflectivity Silver Prism coating -new 
Phase corrected - new 
BAK-4 roof prisms 
Fully multi-coated optics allows almost lossless light transmission 
Heavy-duty, 100% waterproof/fogproof construction: Argon charged -new 
Metal alloy Twist-up eyecups 
Large smooth center focus knob 
Ergonomic shape for stress free use 
Rubber armor absorbs shock 
Diopter adjustment to fine tuning focus 
Tethered flipdown objective lens protection covers 
Soft carrying case


















The promotional prices for 2010 VISTA are $129.99 (8x42) and $139.99 (10x42).


Please feel free to contact us if you have any question. Thanks a lot for your support.


----------



## eda (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice binoculars. I have ZRS 10x42. sure can use another one of this


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

which Zen Rays would compare to the Leoupold gold ring 10x42"s?

thanks
Zane


----------



## nsbc07 (Apr 5, 2009)

check out their top of line ZEN ED2. I haven't seen any glass with such a clarity and brightness any where near that price range


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

nsbc07 said:


> check out their top of line ZEN ED2. I haven't seen any glass with such a clarity and brightness any where near that price range


thanks!!I'll check into em!


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

Those look strikingly like Vortex binos...


----------



## eda (Nov 22, 2009)

Davik said:


> Those look strikingly like Vortex binos...


I suspect those new VISTA are the same glasses as new Vortex Diamondback for a lot less money.


----------



## ZEN-RAY (Jan 30, 2010)

Please feel free contacting us or our Authorized Dealers if you need to learn more about our product lines.

Thanks a lot for your support


----------



## ZEN-RAY (Jan 30, 2010)

*Latest Outdoor Life Magazine Optics Test result*

The result of Outdoor Life 2010 Optics Test is out. Our new 2010 edition VISTA 10x42 was ranked #6 out of 15 in optics performance in full size binoculars category. 

The editor's conclusion? "There's a lot of value in this basic roof-prism binoculars"

here is the list

#1 Swarovision 10x42 $2754
#2 Weaver Super Slam 10.5x45 $1114
#3 Zeiss Conquest 10x56 $1499
#4 Bushnell Ultra-HD $300
#5 Vortex Viper R/T 10x50, $680
*#6 Zen-Ray VISTA 10x42, $139*
#7 Pentax DCF CS 8x42, $279
#8 Steiner C5 Predator 10x56 $1000
#9 Nikon Monarch ATB 10x42 $299
#10 Yukon Frontier 8x42 $180
#11 Cabela's Alaskan Guide 8x42 $480
#12 Carson 3D 8x42 $290
#13 Celestron Nature 10x42 $120
#14 Minox BL 10x44, $499
#15 Alpen WINGS 10x42, $192


----------

